# Reptile Shows in the south????????



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi just wondering if anyone could tell me when and where reptile shows are on in the south east. Looking to get a few leos and cant find any i want yet.

Looking for some unusal colourings, im newto leos so havent learnt the name of the morphs yet lol :bash:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

You missed one few weeks ago in kempton


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

South West, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease. :lol2:

Wait...... South South West*. Actual Devon, Somerset and Cornwall - South West .


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

You mean 2mins down the road from your house would be nice lol


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> You mean 2mins down the road from your house would be nice lol


No no, something within 3 hours travel, would be fantastic.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

It be nice to have a decent reptile shop that's closer than 40miles away


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> It be nice to have a decent reptile shop that's closer than 40miles away


Oh, touché... :gasp:


----------



## Barney-the-Beardie (Aug 6, 2011)

there's one in Chelmsford - Essex if thats close to you? but is a breeders meeting a show for general public aswell? :lol2:


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

ill have to wait for the kempton show to come back around again tnx thou


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

How about Portsmouth: victory:


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

When is that one on mate?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Toddy:) said:


> When is that one on mate?


There's a thread about it here - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/699335-pras-show.html


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Toddy:) said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone could tell me when and where reptile shows are on in the south east. Looking to get a few leos and cant find any i want yet.
> 
> Looking for some unusal colourings, im newto leos so havent learnt the name of the morphs yet lol :bash:


Hi, have replied to your PM, details for our show on the 25th Sep are here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/706763-erac-show-25th-september-new.html


----------

